# Generator Selection



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Hello Outbackers
We will be dry camping with our 21rs mostly (anxiously waiting for delivery). Through input and suggestions from this forum we have decided to invest in a generator(s). AC unit use played a large role in model selections below.

I've read all posts regarding I could find. Would like to hear from all Outbackers who own one of the models below , and why they may have perhaps chosen one model over another. Thanks in advance,
Scooter.

Honda EU2000i - $840.00 x 2 = $1680.00
46.3 lbs
2000 watts
16.7 amps 
Eco-Throttle 
59dB 
Oil Alert shut off
warranty ?
cords extra

Honda EU3000is - $1699.00
134lbs
3000 watts
25 amps 
Eco-Throttle 
48 to58dB
Oil Alert shut off
warranty ? 
cords extra

Yamaha 3000ise - $1879.00
147.4lbs
3000 watts
25 amps 
Smart Throttle 
51-57db
Oil Warning Shut off 
2 year warranty
wheels and cords included

Yamaha 3000iseb - $1999.00
151.8lbs
3000 watts 
25 amps +boost
Smart Throttle 
51-57db
Oil Warning Shut off 
2 year warranty
wheels and cords included


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

I have the Honda 2K and so far love it. I have not had the need for two but will upgrade soon. Reasons I like the 2x2k option: If you only need a little, you only take one. My TT is in storage lot and I take the little Honda over there with a cooler and tools and spend all day doing work. Very easy to transport and store. I suspect they are all quiet but I was amazed at how quiet the Honda is especially when under a light load. The only drawback I see is having to buy and use the parallel coupler. I will not try to make my own, when the time comes I will purchase. I don't want to void the warranty.

Jared


----------



## MGWorley (May 29, 2005)

Scootrd said:


> Hello Outbackers
> We will be dry camping with our 21rs mostly (anxiously waiting for delivery). Through input and suggestions from this forum we have decided to invest in a generator(s). AC unit use played a large role in model selections below.
> 
> I've read all posts regarding I could find. Would like to hear from all Outbackers who own one of the models below , and why they may have perhaps chosen one model over another. Thanks in advance,
> ...


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

I have the Honda EU2000i and it's a great little power plant. I would hold off on buying a second unit until you have established a need for the extra amps. Usually folks buy the second unit so they can run the air-conditioner. However, if you only run the air and nothing else, the 2000 will be OK. Blow-dryers tend to run more than 1500 watts now a days so don't expect a 2000 to power a 1800 watt blow dryer! If I'm running either the air or a blow dryer I shut off the trailers battery charger/invertor. It's easy to forget that it might be charging the batteries at it's highest rate when you hook up to your generator.

Walter


----------



## jbglenn (Mar 23, 2004)

Keep the yamaha 2800 in mind too. It still has enough juice to power up your A/C and is cheaper than 2 honda 2,000's or a 3,000's for that matter. Yea it is a little bit louder than the fully enclosed units I think around 10dbs, but I thiink that is tolerable for the price difference. I think the weight is around 64lbs also.


----------



## 76 cougar (Jan 30, 2005)

I picked up a unit that is a copy of the honda 3000. From what I read about it , it uses the same honda replacement parts. Paid less than 400 off ebay. I ran it under my slide with the ac running went inside got on the bed and it wasnt so loud to keep me awake. Im happy with it. Built a carrier to hold it on the back so I can use it on a 2 week trip in july.
Lawton


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Lawton - What model was it? I am looking a a Kipor 3500Ti may get it next week.


----------



## MGWorley (May 29, 2005)

I just bought the Honda EU3000is. 
Have not taken it camping yet but did try it out in the driveway. Started it up and turned everything, including the AC, on with no problem. VERY quiet!
This is my fist generator so no first hand experience to compare it to. But it's much quieter than most I've heard while camping.
Mike

2005 Outback 5th Wheel, Sydney Edition, 28 FRL-S
2005 F-250 Lariat Super Duty-Crew Cab-6.0 Turbo Diesel-Long Bed-Tow Command System


----------



## 76 cougar (Jan 30, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> Lawton - What model was it? I am looking a a Kipor 3500Ti may get it next week.
> [snapback]39105[/snapback]​


 I got it bout a month ago. No markings on the unit other than on the end of the motor (jf 200) and (jiagdong 6.5). Box had bulldog on it . Pep boys had them but when I called to order one they said they were 2 months behind on filling the orders and the were droping them because they couldnt get more from the factory. I went on ebay and found some at same price but had to pay shipping.
Hope this helps. I just couldnt pay 2000 for one when I use it so little. 
Lawton


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2005)

Scootrd,

I have two Honda Eu2000i generators. They work exceptionally well. I do a lot of dry camping, and always take both of them, but most of the time I only use one. My only complaint about the Hondas is the gas tank capacity. I've seen resolutions to this with external tank hook-ups, but have not tried it. I don't know if the other gensets that you've looked at have them, but the EU2000 has a DC outlet for charging your batterues that has come in handy often. It's a lot faster and more efficient than using the converter.

Just my 2 cents woth, doncha know.

Happy Camping,
Gary


----------



## Racechasers (Feb 22, 2005)

Well we camp just about every weekend, usually at a local dirt track so I would say 90 percent of our outings are dry camping. I would say there are pros and cons to each unit. You'll have to weigh in on the responses and go from there. But I have the Yamaha 3000iSEB with a wireless remote and I really like it. My camping buddy has the Honda EU3000 for his fifth wheel and I have to say it is just as nice. The only thing I don't like about my unit is the weight (150lbs). My friend has a rack for his on the back bumper and I was in the process of having one made and then decided against it. I have now invested in a front mounted class III hitch so I can put my generator on the front of the truck. Because let me tell you it isn't fun dead lifting that bad boy up into the back of the truck every weekend. It got so I would just lock it to my hitch and leave it in the truck all week under the bed cover. If I had to do it all over again I'd probably buy the same unit again if not the Yamaha definitely the Honda EU3000. I just didn't want to mess with two smaller generators with smaller fuel tanks. I'm sure they are nice but for our applications the bigger units were a must.


----------



## troyament (Mar 24, 2005)

Here is an interesting idea.... We ussually only camp at places with Full hookups (Water, Sewer, Electrical). We have one event a year that we don't have access to Electricity. This is a three day music fest call We Fest. It is a blast. So we don't really want to purchase an expensive quiet generator for that weekend, so I found a place were I can rent a Honda 3000 for 125.00 a week or 35.00 dollars a day. That seems like a small price to pay. What does everyone else think? This might be an option for some.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

troyament said:


> Here is an interesting idea.... We ussually only camp at places with Full hookups (Water, Sewer, Electrical). We have one event a year that we don't have access to Electricity. This is a three day music fest call We Fest. It is a blast. So we don't really want to purchase an expensive quiet generator for that weekend, so I found a place were I can rent a Honda 3000 for 125.00 a week or 35.00 dollars a day. That seems like a small price to pay. What does everyone else think? This might be an option for some.
> [snapback]39350[/snapback]​


If you only use it once a year that sounds like a great option. You can rent for many years before you match the purchase price.


----------



## 6pack (Apr 18, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> Lawton - What model was it? I am looking a a Kipor 3500Ti may get it next week.
> [snapback]39105[/snapback]​


CamperAndy,
Did you wind up getting this gen? I called around the west coast (we are in Arizona) and everyone was sold out til mid/end of July. I found one in Florida for a better price than I could find anywhere else, and they had them in stock, free shipping!

http://www.newscooters4less.com/

I will let you all know what I think when I get it. My brother thinks he can hook up a keyless entry remote to the electric starter so we can start it from inside the trailer. Bang for the buck...I think this is the best deal around. But we will see when we use it for our trip in mid July.


----------



## pasquamd (Jan 18, 2005)

I have the Honda 2000. Although I do not run the AC with it. I have two batteries. So I only use the genertator for charging up my batteries. I use the generator around diner time so the microwave can be used. Of course I camp in slightly cooler climates than most people. I have ran the AC with the generator (to test it)but nothing else. It does work the generator a little hard!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

6pack said:


> CamperAndy said:
> 
> 
> > Lawton - What model was it? I am looking a a Kipor 3500Ti may get it next week.
> ...


Still looking. The guy I was talking to said they were still in route. Let me know when you get yours.
Andy


----------



## skywaterbanjo (Jun 6, 2005)

pasquamd said:


> I have the Honda 2000. Although I do not run the AC with it. I have two batteries. So I only use the genertator for charging up my batteries. I use the generator around diner time so the microwave can be used. Of course I camp in slightly cooler climates than most people. I have ran the AC with the generator (to test it)but nothing else. It does work the generator a little hard!
> [snapback]39435[/snapback]​


So, the EU2000i can run the microwave?


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

troyament said:


> Here is an interesting idea.... We ussually only camp at places with Full hookups (Water, Sewer, Electrical). We have one event a year that we don't have access to Electricity. This is a three day music fest call We Fest. It is a blast. So we don't really want to purchase an expensive quiet generator for that weekend, so I found a place were I can rent a Honda 3000 for 125.00 a week or 35.00 dollars a day. That seems like a small price to pay. What does everyone else think? This might be an option for some.
> [snapback]39350[/snapback]​


I would have rented on if I could have found quiet on ot rent.

We have the Honda EU3000. Man that thing is heavy, but quiet. I like the larger gas tank than the 2000 model.

Don't forget a chain and lock. Generators can grow legs and walk away.

It is nice to have a generator at the house when the power goes out.


----------



## 6pack (Apr 18, 2005)

Hey, my Kipor 3500ti arrived yesterday. I didn't get a chance to fire it up until late last night. I was worried it would wake up the neighbors. But I thought I would take the chance.

I put oil in it and fueled it up. I thought I would need to prime it a minute before it would start as this would be it's first time. I was wrong, I barely touched the switch and the thing fired right up!

I put it near the trailer then went inside and turned on some accessories. It ran the AC, Microwave and all of the lights at the same time and it barely made a grunt. With the ac running, and while standing outside the trailer by the door, I found myself running around the trailer to the other side to verify it was still running. It is very quiet. It is just as quiet as my cousin's Honda EU3000. I havn't taken it on a trip yet of course, but first impressions:
















It seems very sturdy, and pretty compact for what it is. I did however need my wife to pull the oil dipstick for me. I don't know if it is because I am recovering from a broken hand and still have limited mobility...But she even had a hard time getting to it, we finally had to use pliers...It would take a pretty small hand to fit in there to get it. It appears to have a very sturdy build, but time will tell. My initial impression is good though, because for half the price of the Honda, you can get this little beauty. I just can't get over the bargain. But the downside is if I need some sort of repairs. I don't know of a repair facility that would be able to work on a Kipor?! But Honda has good support in that area.

-JD

Oh I forgot to mention, it ran all of the above with the 15A plug adapter. The 30A plug is different on the gen, so I need to find an appropriate adapter for the trailer cord to make it plug into the 30A socket. I did have one sputter that was enough to knock the AC off durring my testing. But when I turned the "Smart throttle" off. There was a slight increase in RPM's and I didn't have the problem again. My guess is this was because I was not in the 30A socket. I will let you all know what happens when I do my testing at 30A with the Smart Throttle on.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Honda, Honda I have a EU3000 but I use it more for other things.

Anything other than a Honda especialy the China made brands wil involve shipping to get service.

*Inverter Generators can not be fixed by the local lawn mower repair shop.*

I wanted the Kawasaki but could find any service centers in the Atlanta area.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

kjdj said:


> Honda, Honda I have a EU3000 but I use it more for other things.
> 
> Anything other than a Honda especialy the China made brands wil involve shipping to get service.
> 
> ...


Actually if the problem is electrical then a Electric Motor repair shop would be able to help. If it was an engine problem the local lawn mower guy could help. That said it all depends on where you go.

The Honda repair guys are no better at repairing generator or inverter issues. They just pull and replace. For the motor they can repair it but then again so can the local lawn mower shop.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

6pack said:


> Hey, my Kipor 3500ti arrived yesterday. I didn't get a chance to fire it up until late last night. I was worried it would wake up the neighbors. But I thought I would take the chance.
> 
> I put oil in it and fueled it up. I thought I would need to prime it a minute before it would start as this would be it's first time. I was wrong, I barely touched the switch and the thing fired right up!
> 
> ...


I am very interested in this model I hope you can answer a couple of questions.

When did you order it?
Who did you order it from?
How long did it take to get?
How much was it?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

That little Kipor looks like a sweet deal


----------



## 6pack (Apr 18, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> I am very interested in this model I hope you can answer a couple of questions.
> 
> When did you order it?
> Who did you order it from?
> ...


I ordered it last Tuesday.

I got it from www.newscooters4less.com as I stated earlier in this thread.

I got it on Wednesday of this week. (It should have been here Tuesday but BaxGlobal called and said they were short drivers and wanted to know if they could deliver it a day late)

It was $1044 shipped from Florida to Arizona (Free Shipping)

I called everywhere from Texas to the west coast. Everyone is sold out of this model until the begining of next month...but they are preselling out of the shippment that is expected, so there is no guarantee you can get one when they come in. You would have to pay for it in advance to lock one down and then wait.

I found this place in Florida, and as of last Wednesday, they had 25 left! And they were at least $100 cheaper than the closest competitor I found.

I had a few hours of research into tracking them down, and I am glad I did. It turned out to be a really great deal!


----------

